# Hyper-ventilating - Heavy breathing - Panting - Anxiety Breathing



## Jaqi (May 5, 2021)

My Vizsla just made 9 years old. Her breathing is starting to change. Lots of panting or anxiety breathing. Now noticing her breathing while she sleeps. 

Anyone seen this before?

-Jaqi (Cali Girl)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's going to need a full senior vet check. You have to rule out it being medical, before you can chalk it up to anxiety.
There are a few different calming aids you can try, if nothing medical is found.


----------



## Jaqi (May 5, 2021)

Thank you. She has an appointment next week and we plan on having bloodwork done. I worry about her at night when she is restless.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While she is still a little young to have developed sundowners. Look into It, and see if her symptoms fit.


----------

